# Pacemaker question



## djrumery (Apr 28, 2009)

I am new to cardio, but have been trying to obtain some insight with regard to what is and what is not included in the global service for a pacemaker insertion.  For instance, if an interrogation was done the day after the initial implant, is it included in the global for the implant.  My instinct tells me that since this is a diagnostic service, that this would be a billable service in order to assess how the implant was working as well as to reprogram the settings if/when necessary. 

Am I on the right track here?


----------



## Salemcoder (May 1, 2009)

*Pacemaker / Global period*

Yes I think you are on the right track.  We bill the professional portion of a pacemaker check the day after the implant.


----------



## mmagness (May 1, 2009)

I agree. I would think that this is billable.

MM


----------

